# AutoExec.Bat and Config.SYS



## twinnick (Dec 14, 2002)

Can anyone explain to me how to create an autoexe.bat file and a config.sys file. The directions I have from Compaq are rather confusing. I have copied them if it helps.....

Preliminary Steps
You must prepare an MS-DOS boot diskette with the Compaq Real Mode CD-ROM drivers to
have access to the CD-ROM drive during the installation process.
1. Connect the unit to an AC power source. This prevents it from abruptly shutting down if the battery
power gets too low, which could corrupt the Windows 98 installation.
2. Undock your system and remove any PC cards from the PCMCIA slots. For information on docking
your Armada Portable for the first time, see Appendix 5, Docking for the First Time.
3. Obtain the latest Real Mode CD-ROM driver from the web and extract it from the SoftPaq.
4. Copy the CD-ROM driver, the SYS utility, and the MSCDEX file to the MS-DOS boot diskette by
typing the following commands at the DOS prompt, pressing Enter after each command:
a. COPY CPQLTECD.SYS A:
b. COPY MSCDEX.EXE A:
c. COPY SYS.COM A:
5. Create a CONFIG.SYS file and an AUTOEXEC.BAT file on the boot diskette to load the CD-ROM
drivers. Use an editor of your choice to create a one line CONFIG.SYS file containing the entry:
DEVICE=CPQLTECD.SYS /D: IDECD001
Note: An editor is a program for creating and changing simple text files. Two examples are
EDIT for DOS and NOTEPAD for Windows.
6. Use your editor to create a one line AUTOEXEC.BAT file containing the entry:
MSCDEX /D:IDECD001

Thank you for your help!

Nick


----------



## Jtoast (Oct 3, 2002)

from windows...

1) Open notepad
2) type "DEVICE=CPQLTECD.SYS /D: IDECD001"

without the quotes.

save the file and name it config.sys.

open notepad again and type "MSCDEX /D:IDECD001 "

save the file and name it autoexec.bat

put both files in your root directory (c:\)

or
from dos....

type "edit config.sys"
a blue window opens....type the same info as above and save it to the root directory.

repeat for autoexec.bat.

just out of curiosity....what problem are you trying to solve?

if all you need are cdrom drivers and you have access to a windows 98 machine, then go to Start / Settings / Control Panel / double click the Add Remove programs icon / click the Startup Disk and create disk.

It will make a bootable disk with cdrom drivers for you.

You can also 
Download one from here


----------

